# Missing Kayaker Monday 5/13 NAS Pensacola



## Wilbur

A friend of mine knew this kayaker that's missing. The report from WEAR channel 3 news is below. He was on a yellow kayak (unsure of the type), and his medium size black and white dog was with him. Please report any information you have and pray for his recovery. Thanks. 

14 May, 2013 6:00pm PENSACOLA BAY --Right now the Coast Guard and other crews are searching Pensacola Bay for a missing kayaker. 21-year old Joseph Kane of Pensacola launched his yellow kayak at Lake Frederick near NAS Pensacola around two o'clock yesterday afternoon... He was supposed to come home by five that evening, but he never returned. Kane's father says he is an experienced swimmer and usually wears his life jacket. A Coast Guard helicopter from New Orleans and an airplane from Mobile are helping with the search.


----------



## BananaTom

*We have two other threads here about this one. 

OF Course, one more can only help.

Praying he is found soon!!!*

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/search-rescue-152142/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/missing-yaker-152178/


----------



## Nhighers

I was kayaking around sherman cove that day and the coast guard stopped me and asked if i saw him out there. The channel was rough that afternoon, and i didnt see anyone else. I have been praying for his return its always hard to hear someone missing.


----------



## pompanopete

in my prayers for him and his family for sure.... I have been through that pass once and never again..


----------



## Flatspro

Prayers sent! Even the most experienced kayakers pick there days at the pass carefully I know I do!


----------



## Charlie2

*Prayers Sent!*

My sincerest prayer for a miraculous recovery of him and his dog! 

That Pass is a bear at times!C2


----------



## Tom044

God bless his family.hoping for the best.he is in my prayers for sure.
Amen.


----------



## BananaTom

*Escambia County Sheriff's Office*

21 year old Joseph Kane and his dog disappeared after they went kayaking Monday on Lake Frederick near NAS Pensacola. The Coast Guard has suspended their search... for Kane but he is still missing. If anyone might have seen his kayak (pictured) please let Investigators know. (It’s okay if someone picked up it, thinking it was abandoned, deputies just want to know where it was found.) If you have seen it or have any information on Kane, contact ECSO Investigations at 436-9612 or 436-9199















Jimmy Whatley says Springer Spaniels are beautiful dogs, this one belonged to my missing nephew Joseph Kane. They are also awesome swimmers. he was with Joe and in my humble opinion its highly unlikely this dog either drowned or was injured within this mysterious disappearance of Joe. If you live in Pensacola I beg you to be on the lookout for this dog. We just need to know where he was found!











This is what the yak looks like


----------



## todd in the bay

My heartfelt prayers go out to the entire kayaking and Kane Families.
Ft Pickens, McRae and the pass are our playground and always will be.
Conditions there change so often, but how on earth can nothing be found? The yak and life jacket would float. Springers are great swimmers. Joseph was an Eagle Scout too, right?
We spoke with the family friend at 17th Ave ramp with flyers.
Hope for peaceful resolution.


----------



## Austin

todd in the bay said:


> My heartfelt prayers go out to the entire kayaking and Kane Families.
> Ft Pickens, McRae and the pass are our playground and always will be.
> Conditions there change so often, but how on earth can nothing be found? The yak and life jacket would float. Springers are great swimmers. Joseph was an Eagle Scout too, right?
> We spoke with the family friend at 17th Ave ramp with flyers.
> Hope for peaceful resolution.


Regardless of a persons swimming skill, getting caught in the pass is a BAD situation. Especially during a moving tide.. Hoping for the best, but it doesn't look good at all.


----------



## todd in the bay

Tell me that the Coast Guard looked for miles out the pass.
Please pray for peaceful closure on this.

Callie, Jolais and I are still looking.


----------



## BananaTom

*As seen on Craigslist
*

*Yellow kayak found - selling - $200 (Pensacola, Florida) *

6 foot yellow kayak found near Pensacola bay, seems in pretty great condition, am selling for decent price, not sure who it could belong to but seems abandoned.

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3818787247.html


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

BananaTom said:


> *As seen on Craigslist
> *
> 
> *Yellow kayak found - selling - $200 (Pensacola, Florida) *
> 
> 6 foot yellow kayak found near Pensacola bay, seems in pretty great condition, am selling for decent price, not sure who it could belong to but seems abandoned.
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3818787247.html



Damn. This will be relayed to the right folks. Thanks.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Seriously!! Man keep checking everday hoping


----------



## CYDH

Has this information been provided to the Escambia Sheriff's Office?


----------



## specktackler57

hope he is found ok and healthy.pray and god will answer.


----------



## Try'n Hard

BananaTom said:


> *As seen on Craigslist*
> 
> 
> *Yellow kayak found - selling - $200 (Pensacola, Florida) *
> 
> 6 foot yellow kayak found near Pensacola bay, seems in pretty great condition, am selling for decent price, not sure who it could belong to but seems abandoned.
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3818787247.html


No way you find a kayak and post it for sale. Posting in your ad that you found it. just some imature person looking for attention - Hope I'm wrong, but think about it


----------



## CYDH

Try'n Hard said:


> No way you find a kayak and post it for sale. Posting in your ad that you found it. just some imature person looking for attention - Hope I'm wrong, but think about it


Im thinking the same. Still doesnt hurt to have the police investigate. Maybe (s)he will get a different kind of attention than what theyre hoping for.


----------



## BananaTom

A kayak that may belong to a kayaker who has been missing for more than a week was found today, according to a news release from the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office.

The kayak washed up on the shoreline of Eglin Air Force Base property on Okaloosa Island at about noon today, according to the release.


The kayak matches the description of the 6-foot yellow kayak that 21-year-old Joe Kane was in when he left near Sherman Cove on the south side of Pensacola Naval Air Station the afternoon of May 13, according to the release. 


Danielle Davis, a family friend who has been helping with the search efforts, said that they will begin focusing searches toward the east of the Gulf. 


“We really strongly encourage anybody who’s going to look for Joe to go east of Johnson Beach all the way to Sandestin,” Davis said. “We need to find Joe. We found his kayak, now we need to find Joe.”


Family members and Sheriff’s Office investigators are still looking for the following items that were in Kane’s possession: a black and silver Pelican brand kayak paddle, a camouflage dry bag, a dark red life jacket, size 9 brown flip flops and an olive green Columbia brand broad rim hat. 


Anyone who finds any of these items should contact the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office


----------



## BananaTom

Kayak Found on Okaloosa Island

Pensacola, Fla. – At approximately noon today, Escambia Sheriff’s Investigators received word that a yellow kayak fitting the description of the one in which James Joseph Kane, III, was last seen in, had been located. According to investigators, the kayak was found on the shoreline on Eglin AFB property on Okaloosa Island. Investigators are still seeking other items which may have been in Kane’s possession at the time of his disappearance on May 13, 2013. Those items include: a black and silver Pelican brand kayak paddle, a camouflage “dry bag”, a dark red ski-vest style life jacket and an olive green Columbia brand broad rim hat. Anyone who happens to find any of these items should immediately contact the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office at 436-9620. 

No further information will be released at this time. More details will be released as they become available.


----------

